# Wireshark: aucune interface ethernet "available". Pourquoi ?



## cb1574 (18 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

je tente d'installer wireshark (mac os x 10.5.6).

J'ai créé : /NewApplications/Wireshark où j'ai placé l'app Wireshark, le dossier Utilities avec son contenant et le read me.

Le lancement de Wireshark est OK (X11 démarré).

Ce qui ne marche pas : pas d'interface ethernet visible ! 

Question : comment activer les interfaces ethernet ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide,
cb1574


----------



## Museforever (18 Décembre 2008)

J'ai déjà eu ce problème, en fait ma version était trop vieille. Assure toi d'avoir la dernière.


----------



## Zash_FX (18 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

Tu as le Wireshark officiel ?

Si oui, dans l'image disque tu as un dossier Utilities avec dedans un dossier Startup.
Il faut copier le dossier Startup (renomme le en Wireshark) à l'emplacement suivant : /Bibliothèque/StartupItems (si le dossier StartupItem n'existe pas, il faut le créer).

Tu redémarres ton Mac et ça devrait être bon.

A+


----------



## cb1574 (18 Décembre 2008)

J'ai téléchargé la toute dernière version wireshark pour mac (le dmg 1.0.5) et ai fini par réussir à l'installer.
Voir :
http://forums.macg.co/applications/installe-wireshark-ethereal-sur-mac-os-x-153320.html#post4939546
Comme vous le constaterez, je suis encore sur un pb que je crois être un bug wireshark...
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## guigui31 (30 Juillet 2009)

pas du tout un bug de whireshark...
En fait whireshark n'a pas les droits suffisant lors de son démarrage pour aller lire les /dev/bpf* (proprieté de root), donc il ne peut détecter tes interfaces réseau.

Dans le terminal :

```
$sudo chown tonLonginSession /dev/bpf*
```

See ya !


----------



## apossium (12 Janvier 2011)

guigui31 a dit:


> pas du tout un bug de whireshark...
> En fait whireshark n'a pas les droits suffisant lors de son démarrage pour aller lire les /dev/bpf* (proprieté de root), donc il ne peut détecter tes interfaces réseau.
> 
> Dans le terminal :
> ...



un grand merci à Guigui31  ca fonctionne


désolé pour le déterrage


----------

